# Anhidrosis in Horses (Horse Doesn't Sweat)



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

That was really interesting. Thanks for sharing lthorse!


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Your welcome. I really want to get the word out about it. I made the video cute and funny, but in some parts of the country it is a very serious issue for horses and horse owners!

Erin


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Beer is a diuretic...not sure if it would make one sweat more, usually the overworked kidneys shed that extra through the urine, not via sweat... I suppose it could work that way, it just seems odd to me.


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Hay!

Have no idea about the science behind it, just no it worked wonders with my boy. 98 degrees today and no overheating...go Guinness!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Seems like that would create additional problems. I'd try other things before that.


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

I doubt that a vet would recommend it (and it is commonly prescribed) if it would harm the horse. And it certainly did not harm mine!

E


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Still seems there's something better out there than giving beer to a horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like there is a really good supplement for it's treatment, One AC.

Anhidrosis Update


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Solon said:


> Sounds like there is a really good supplement for it's treatment, One AC.
> 
> Anhidrosis Update


I would definitely try that out...it seems to be pretty much 'all natural' which I like. 

I wonder if the beer would test pos. on a drug test?


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

There are 3 horses here at the place I'm at who get beer. It has worked wonders on two of them (They get Natty Light though.. yuck!) and the third seems to have improved a little tiny bit.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't think I could ever feed beer, simply because I absolutely gag at the smell of it...Lol!


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

I myself see nothing wrong with giving 12oz of Guinness to my horse daily. He is definitely not getting drunk from it and beer is all natural. It was a particularly good answer for my horse who does not like anything "unnatural" added to his feed. He will come galloping from the back of the pasture when it is time for his Guinness! :lol:


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never heard of beer harming a horse in any way. I used to own a gelding that would chase you down for a beer, literally.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I knew a hanovarian who would take the bottle from you, tip it up and drink it down. He loved guinness! also lived to a ripe old age and never saw health problems. The gas could be trouble as their stomachs are pretty small but 12 oz shouldn't be a problem at all. Cute video!


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! 
I knew a gelding years ago who would chase you down for anything that looked like food...he once chased my friend Debbie down the barn aisle for an ice cream cone. 

Glad you liked the video.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha a the Irish say: guiness is good for you! 

LOL. I would have no problems giving that much beer to a horse. They don't naturally live long enough for the effects to can have on people to actually truly effect anything IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd use something other than guiness, barf.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

****, just don't do poor quality beer, IF you won't drink it why would you feed it to your horse! lol! jk


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Guinness does help. My horse has this horrid condition. No..not any beer will work. It has to be a heavy stout dark beer like Guinness or Shiner Bock/Black.

I tried the One AC on my horse...didn't help him at all. I wish it would - it is cheaper than Guinness.


----------



## lthorse (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi QOS:

Is your horse an older horse like mine?

E


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

That's really neat! Thanks for posting.

If I ever need to try it, I'll be glad that the girl I share my barn with works at a liquor store! :lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

this brings up another question... can horses get drunk?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Considering their body weight, they'd probably have to drink a WHOLE lot before feeling tipsy lol!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My boy is 9 years old. He had this last summer when he was 8. He seems to be the worst between June 20 or so and the middle of August. I have kept riding him this summer to keep him in shape. I have been careful not to overheat him, to ride where I can get him in the water (he plunges right into the lake or creeks!) and he is sweating quiet well right now. He was damp and sticky awhile ago with salt crystals all over his neck, chest, shoulders and his face was dusted with it so it is really about 2 months that it is a problem. I keep him in a stall with a turn out paddock from June - August. He has a fan if he wants to stand in front of it. He loves to play in his auto waterer....dipping his muzzle in repeatedly!!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Want to bring this thread back to life as I think my mare might have this condition. She really doesn't sweat much at all, and is a big-time panter. She's competed in 60 mile rides but doesn't do well in heat and I'm looking for a solution for her. I've read that beer is relatively ineffective, but it looks like some of you have found otherwise. Any additional information/ideas would be awesome...anyone else used the One AC and had it work? Looks like more people are for the beer than the supplement. haha. I'm willing to try anything. My mare is tough as nails and won't stop even if she's going to drop so that worries me!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

OH...just wanted to add: I don't plan on doing anything without consulting my vet...just wanted to get some ideas in mind so that IF my horse has this condition, I'll have some knowledge about it and will know what questions to ask.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

bumpppp really would like some input if anybody has knowledge on this!?


----------

